# Charakterselbstmord in WoW?



## Yelamalie (5. Dezember 2008)

Nun, ist vielleicht eine selten dämliche Frage, aber gibt es Möglichkeiten In WoW Selbstmord zu begehen? Also, ohne Mob, ohne Klippe, ohne ertrinken? Ich hab irgendwo und irgendwann mal gelesen, dass es einen Trank geben soll, der das macht, find aber nüscht. *am Kopf kratz*

LG Yela


----------



## Lisutari (5. Dezember 2008)

Das geht nur für eine Quest.


----------



## Yelamalie (5. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das geht nur für eine Quest.



Möööh, schade. Danke trotzdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (5. Dezember 2008)

versuchs mal in lava baden
aber vorher ausziehen sonst dauerts  ewig bis der feuerschaden dich umhaut


----------



## Altsahir (5. Dezember 2008)

Natürlich kann man sich selber umbringen. Es gibt Talente und auch Items, die z.B. Lebensenergie in Mana umwandeln (In Azshara bei den Satyren droppen da so runen). Damit kann man sich eben sehr wohl umbringen, was z.B. den Vorteil hat, das man durch einen selbstverschuldeten Tod eben keine 10% Rüstungshaltbarkeit abgezogen bekommt.

Gruß Alts

Edith sagt, die sei das: Dämonische Rune


----------



## Kronas (5. Dezember 2008)

Albra schrieb:


> versuchs mal in lava baden
> aber vorher ausziehen sonst dauerts  ewig bis der feuerschaden dich umhaut


ausziehen machts net schneller
genau wie ertrinken/erschöpfung wird immer XX% life abgezogen (hab ich zumindest gehört)


----------



## Pako (5. Dezember 2008)

Dan gibt es halt sowas, aber was hast du davon?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dopeilli (5. Dezember 2008)

Schau einfach dir das Video Incredible Warrior Tricks 2 Reloaded an. Da wird eine Möglichkeit gezeigt. :>

Edit: man bekommt keine 10% Rüssi abgezogen ^^


----------



## Exo1337 (5. Dezember 2008)

Oder machs wie in der einen WoW-Show gezeigt, du killst ein paar arme Tiere und läuft anschließen zu den Leuten von der D.E.T.A. (heißen die so?).


----------



## Regine55 (5. Dezember 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Oder machs wie in der einen WoW-Show gezeigt, du killst ein paar arme Tiere und läuft anschließen zu den Leuten von der D.E.T.A. (heißen die so?).




PETA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ðæmoon (5. Dezember 2008)

Hexer mit dem feuerstoß^^

D.E.T.A. war richtig


----------



## Polxx (5. Dezember 2008)

im fjord, da gibts so ne q wo du in die geisterwelt musst, da steht arthas. dann schwafelt der nen bisschen und dann tötet er dich

MfG


----------



## Neth (5. Dezember 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Oder machs wie in der einen WoW-Show gezeigt, du killst ein paar arme Tiere und läuft anschließen zu den Leuten von der D.E.T.A. (heißen die so?).


 D.E.T.H.A ;-)


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin Hexer, ich kann das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tappen bis es nicht mehr geht -> Höllenfeuer -> tot

Wies mit anderen Klassen ausschat: kein Schimmer


----------



## Falathrim (5. Dezember 2008)

Neth schrieb:


> D.E.T.H.A ;-)


D.E.H.T.A. ist korrekt -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyxon (5. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du Deff-Krieger bist,dann mach Letztes Gefecht an,zieh über Outfitter schnell alles aus, und lass Letztes Gefecht auslaufen,dann biste tot...glaube ich ^^


----------



## Maolin (5. Dezember 2008)

in Feralas gibts nen typen der verkauft dir son fleisch damit gehst du etwas richtung norden da is so ne kleine ruine da legst dus auf die trppe dann geht da ne wand auf en mob kommt raus zu dem fleisch du gehst rein da kannst du ne pflanze abernten die bringst du zu dem typ der dir das fleisch verkauft hat der macht nen trank draus der tötet dich


----------



## Gnap (5. Dezember 2008)

als pala eingreifen nutzen ;D...

ps: selbstmord ist repkosten frei. bei manchen whipes also durchaus von vorteil sich als hexe selbst in die luft zu jagen!


----------



## Nyxon (5. Dezember 2008)

Gnap schrieb:


> bei manchen whipes also durchaus von vorteil sich als hexe selbst in die luft zu jagen!



Das mit Aderlass geht nicht mehr^^
Aber wurde schon laaaaaaaaaaaaange rausgepatcht.


----------



## Tan (5. Dezember 2008)

> Wenn du Deff-Krieger bist,dann mach Letztes Gefecht an,zieh über Outfitter schnell alles aus, und lass Letztes Gefecht auslaufen,dann biste tot...glaube ich ^^



Ne, man überlebt mit einem HP...


----------



## Eddishar (5. Dezember 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> D.E.H.T.A. ist korrekt -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/clap

Richtiiiiiiiiiiiich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber um auf den TE zu antworten ... ich glaube, so wirklich ohne Hilfsmittel geht das kaum, außer als Hexenmeister mit seinem Höllenfeuer. Oder geht das heute auch nicht mehr? Aderlass haben sie ja schon lange abgeändert, dass man sich damit umlegen kann ... ?


----------



## Slinia (5. Dezember 2008)

Nyxon schrieb:


> Wenn du Deff-Krieger bist,dann mach Letztes Gefecht an,zieh über Outfitter schnell alles aus, und lass Letztes Gefecht auslaufen,dann biste tot...glaube ich ^^



Du hast einen Lebenspunkt übrig

Das mit dem Feuerschaden in der Lava ist nicht Prozentual. Der Fallschaden jedoch schon.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (5. Dezember 2008)

Tja wir Hexer können halt auch alle besser als ihr anderen^^
Selbstmord? kein Problem! L2P ihr newbies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altsahir (5. Dezember 2008)

Wie ich bereits schrieb : Dämonische Rune

Damit kann das jeder, nich nur Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnap (5. Dezember 2008)

Nyxon schrieb:


> Das mit Aderlass geht nicht mehr^^
> Aber wurde schon laaaaaaaaaaaaange rausgepatcht.



aha naja wer macht auch aderlass wenn höllenfeuer mehr hp verbrät und dich umhaut -.-...


----------



## Pako (5. Dezember 2008)

In WoW heißen die D.E.H.T.A im Realen Leben heißen die P.E.T.A ;D


----------



## xDeadherox (5. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ausziehen machts net schneller
> genau wie ertrinken/erschöpfung wird immer XX% life abgezogen (hab ich zumindest gehört)



Erstens stimmt net. 2tens tut das deina Rüsi weh wenn du sie anhast. Durch fallen sterben auch. 
Außerdem auch bei manch anderem Selbstmord wie z.b. In der scherbenwelt ins Nichtsfallen.


----------



## Yldrasson (5. Dezember 2008)

Maolin schrieb:


> in Feralas gibts nen typen der verkauft dir son fleisch damit gehst du etwas richtung norden da is so ne kleine ruine da legst dus auf die trppe dann geht da ne wand auf en mob kommt raus zu dem fleisch du gehst rein da kannst du ne pflanze abernten die bringst du zu dem typ der dir das fleisch verkauft hat der macht nen trank draus der tötet dich



Ich mache ja nicht häufig solche Sachen wie Rechtschreibflames, aber... puh... verdammt anstrengend zu lesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bitte streuh' doch beim nächsten Mal ein paar Satzzeichen ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Ahijad (5. Dezember 2008)

naja... wegen wl und höllenfeuer... es geht schneller und braucht weniger mana^^ wenn man erst aderlass castet und dann, wenn es nicht mehr geht, höllenfeuer anwirft...

sonst weiß ich eig auch nichts...


----------



## Tymora (5. Dezember 2008)

Hmm... 

ging das nicht auch wenn man den Deviatfisch roh ist?
Ich mein ich hätte mich damit damals mal aus den Latschen gehauen, ist aber schon ne weile her.

Mfg Morv


----------



## hexenshadow (5. Dezember 2008)

also ein hexer kann sich mit massenhaft aderlass und dann höllenfeuer killen


----------



## Aran_rexxar_druid (5. Dezember 2008)

Omg ihr denkt viel zu primitiv....
Fallschaden, ertrinken, lava .... omg

@TE: Diese beste methode sich umzubringen ist "Skull of Impending Doom" .... mal bisschen rumsuchen dann findeste es.
equi ausziehen... anlegen... item usen... sterben.
aber schneller gehts indem du deine chars totalumbringt mit LÖSCHEN !!

lg


----------



## Trandul (5. Dezember 2008)

als priester mit schattenwort tod^^ oda in der brennenden steppe diese erdelementare killn.. manchmal machen die son zauberreflektierschild... damit gehts auch.. hab mich mit meinem eigenen gedankenschlag gekillt -.-


----------



## Mainrick (5. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt ja eine Quest.. ist in der Quest Reihe um Linkens Gedächtnis wieder zu Erfrischen. erst in Feralas das kraut dazu holen dann in winterspring abgeben und in tanaris aufm friedhof trinken.. so stirbt man ^^ ohne mob ertrinken oder etc.


----------



## M3g4s (5. Dezember 2008)

Mainrick schrieb:


> Es gibt ja eine Quest.. ist in der Quest Reihe um Linkens Gedächtnis wieder zu Erfrischen. erst in Feralas das kraut dazu holen dann in winterspring abgeben und in tanaris aufm friedhof trinken.. so stirbt man ^^ ohne mob ertrinken oder etc.



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=11243

Quest: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=3912


----------



## FonKeY (5. Dezember 2008)

warum sollte man sich selber umbringen...^^

das einfachste is mitem flugmount hochfliegen und dann inna luft abmounten


----------



## Oonâgh (5. Dezember 2008)

FonKeY schrieb:


> warum sollte man sich selber umbringen...^^
> 
> das einfachste is mitem flugmount hochfliegen und dann inna luft abmounten




Das käme der Klippe aber gleich -.-
Abgesehen davon ist ein Tod ohne Rep doch wohl wesentlich anschaulicher als direkt wieder nen Haufen an Gold auszugeben dafür.


----------



## Davatar (5. Dezember 2008)

Harakiri gibts wohl nicht für alle Klassen ^^
Die Questreihe mit dem Trank startet in Un'Goro. Dort hats ein verunkenes Boot, das man looten kann, dann startet Linkens Questreihe und die geht dann laaaaange Zeit bis Du irgendwann beim Evoli-Elixier angelangt bist. Mit dem kannst Du Dich dann selbst töten, allerdings nur an nem bestimmten Ort.


----------



## Dark1604 (5. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bleibe bei meinem Pala, wenn ich sehe das in der Inst nix mehr geht, wer braucht schon Gottesschild + Ruhestein, ich mache Göttliches Eingreifen, geht schneller, kost keine Rüssi, und ich werde meist danach gleich geresst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten haste Recht, selbstmord durch Fallschaden, ist auch sehr beliebt... am besten über Tausendwinter AFK fliegen, bekommst nix mit, und Landest Hart xD
MfG der Dark


----------



## Hasse (5. Dezember 2008)

Die Frage allein ist zwar schon sehr merkwürdig, aber warum sich selbst umbringen? Gut soll es RL auch geben, nur da nimmst du nur einmal Schaden..., leider!
Ingame ist es natürlich nach belieben wiederholbar. 
Warum reitest du nicht einfach zur Hauptstadt der anderen Fraktion, legst vorher die Rüssi ab und schaust dir ein wenig die Umgebung an? 
Funktioniert super! Allerdings ist die Frage wie lange dein sightseeing so geht, jedenfalls sind die Rep-Kosten dann nicht so teuer^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (5. Dezember 2008)

Hasse schrieb:


> Die Frage allein ist zwar schon sehr merkwürdig, aber warum sich selbst umbringen? Gut soll es RL auch geben, nur da nimmst du nur einmal Schaden..., leider!
> Ingame ist es natürlich nach belieben wiederholbar.
> Warum reitest du nicht einfach zur Hauptstadt der anderen Fraktion, legst vorher die Rüssi ab und schaust dir ein wenig die Umgebung an?
> Funktioniert super! Allerdings ist die Frage wie lange dein sightseeing so geht, jedenfalls sind die Rep-Kosten dann nicht so teuer^^
> ...


Oder du bist ein Bärchen! ja! Bärchen haben diese angewohnheit dem heiler immer genau dann Anregen zu geben, wenn der Boss sich kinderliederpfeifend wegedreht hat und so tut, als ob ihm die Grupee im allgemeinen und das Bärchen im besonderen am ......... vorbeigeht! Na ja was folgt ist klar! Unsere liebes Bärchen wird mit einem großen WUSCHH! in Castergestalt ins Nirvaner geschickt. 
Ist auch eine Art selbstmord, endet meistens damit, dass man die Aggro der Mitspieler aufsichzieht. Oder man spielt einen Holypriest mit Flügelchen und heiligen Schein im PvP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Keine weiteren Fragen!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (5. Dezember 2008)

Höllenfeuer zieht neuerdings auch 10% von der rüssi ab ergo is nix mehr mit repkostenflucht


----------



## Asmardin (5. Dezember 2008)

Warum sollte man sich ingame umbringen. Man spielt doch einen Helden und keinen Emo!!


----------



## Allvis (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich mal fragen darf,warum willst du das den wissen?^^
sonst würde ich sagen,gehe nach OG,obwohl,die Wachen sind ja auch mobs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasandrax (5. Dezember 2008)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits schrieb : Dämonische Rune
> 
> Damit kann das jeder, nich nur Hexer
> 
> ...



Hab die Dinger früher als Palatank mal benutzt wenn mana knapp war.
Dämonische Rune gab dann Mana + den ankommenden healk ging eigentlich ganz gut! 

Bis dann eines Tage "Dämonische Rune trifft euch kritisch" , ich tot und lachflash im TS^^


----------



## Sjul (5. Dezember 2008)

es heißt ja WoW also world of WARCRAFT und nicht Woe (world of EMO)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber in Lava baden soll schon gut funtkionieren oder ertränken^^


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (5. Dezember 2008)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Höllenfeuer zieht neuerdings auch 10% von der rüssi ab ergo is nix mehr mit repkostenflucht


Nope, keine Repkosten. Steht nix davon im Combatlog


----------



## oens (5. Dezember 2008)

als unholy todesritter mit geskilltem ghul kannst du dich (wenn du eigentlich schon tod und selber ein ghul bist) selber in die luft jagen bevor die 45 sekunden rum sind bzw der mob endgültig hackfleisch aus dir macht...und dann fallen keine repkosten an wenn ich mich nicht verguggt habe


----------



## Dameon (5. Dezember 2008)

Palaopferung funktioniert schnell und reibungslos^^
Weiß nicht genau wie das heißt: Der Pala opfert sich um ein Gruppenmitglied für 3 Minuten aus dem Kampf zu nehmen. Hat mal ne Kumpel ausversehen bei mir gemacht und ich konnte ihn nicht wiederbeleben, weil ich ja 3 Minuten nichts machen konnte. War schon lusteig


----------



## fataly (6. Dezember 2008)

Dameon schrieb:


> Palaopferung funktioniert schnell und reibungslos^^
> Weiß nicht genau wie das heißt: Der Pala opfert sich um ein Gruppenmitglied für 3 Minuten aus dem Kampf zu nehmen. Hat mal ne Kumpel ausversehen bei mir gemacht und ich konnte ihn nicht wiederbeleben, weil ich ja 3 Minuten nichts machen konnte. War schon lusteig



du kannst alle arten von buffs mit der rechten maustaste deaktivieren... damit musst du keine 3 min warten, ist auch ganz praktisch weil manche buffs in bestimmten situationen einfach wegmüssen


----------



## Rezack (20. Dezember 2008)

ist mir mit meinem schattenpriester sehr oft in kara passiert das ich mich selbst umgebracht hab (prinz+entkräften und somit nur ein hp -g- dann nen schattenwort TOT rausgehaun und schon war nicht der prinz sondern ich tot -g- )

mfg rezack


----------



## Klos1 (20. Dezember 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich ingame umbringen. Man spielt doch einen Helden und keinen Emo!!



lol aber würd ich auch sagen


----------



## neo1986 (20. Dezember 2008)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man sich selber umbringen. Es gibt Talente und auch Items, die z.B. Lebensenergie in Mana umwandeln (In Azshara bei den Satyren droppen da so runen). Damit kann man sich eben sehr wohl umbringen, was z.B. den Vorteil hat, das man durch einen selbstverschuldeten Tod eben keine 10% Rüstungshaltbarkeit abgezogen bekommt.
> 
> Gruß Alts
> 
> Edith sagt, die sei das: Dämonische Rune


Hilft aber auch netmehr weil ein normaler 80 er sogar nackt mehr leben hat als 1000 weis aber nicht wie das mit dem Wiederbelebungs effecht ist ob man da unter 1000 kommt glaube aber nicht.


----------



## neo1986 (20. Dezember 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich ingame umbringen. Man spielt doch einen Helden und keinen Emo!!


Für EMO = Terrorist einsetzen genauso witzig ^^

HAHA


----------



## schicksalslord (20. Dezember 2008)

die einfachste art selbstmord zu begehen ist immer noch einfach mit flugmount so hoch fliegen wi es geht und dann abmounten


----------



## Lisutari (20. Dezember 2008)

Er hat geschrieben ohne Falltod wenn ich mich recht entsinne^^
Editt: 





Yelamalie schrieb:


> Also, ohne Mob, ohne Klippe, ohne ertrinken?


Klippe oder Fm ist das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schicksalslord (20. Dezember 2008)

satz 2 meiner sig bezieht sich auch auf forum texte XD


----------



## Lisutari (20. Dezember 2008)

Den lese ich ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## neo1986 (20. Dezember 2008)

Wer lest schon den Qlog?


----------



## Lisutari (20. Dezember 2008)

Und vor allem was hat das mit dem Thread zu tun?


----------



## schicksalslord (20. Dezember 2008)

das sollte meine plöde antwort begründen dfas ich zu faul wasr den ersten beitrag zu lesen^^


----------



## Goblinfänger (20. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> ausziehen machts net schneller
> genau wie ertrinken/erschöpfung wird immer XX% life abgezogen (hab ich zumindest gehört)



Das stimmt net^^
ich erinner mich noch zu gut, wie ich in rf, nur mal zum ausprobieren mit meinem Schurken in die flammen gesprungen bin und dann plötzlich tod war, weil ich 800dmg bekommen hab^^


----------



## astrozombie (20. Dezember 2008)

mit einer dunkelrune kann man sich umbringen wenn man weniger wie 700 leben hat.


----------



## Karius (20. Dezember 2008)

Yelamalie schrieb:


> Nun, ist vielleicht eine selten dämliche Frage, aber gibt es Möglichkeiten In WoW Selbstmord zu begehen? Also, ohne Mob, ohne Klippe, ohne ertrinken? Ich hab irgendwo und irgendwann mal gelesen, dass es einen Trank geben soll, der das macht, find aber nüscht. *am Kopf kratz*
> 
> LG Yela



Charakterauswahlfenster -> LÖSCHEN

Schon hat dein Char Selbstmord begangen. 

Wenn du es melodramatisch machen willst, ziehst du vorher die ganzen Epiqs aus, verkaufst sie beim Händler und löscht dann den Char. Das nimmst du auf Video auf und unterlegst es mit schmalziger Musik. 
Betrinken kannst du dich davor, währenddessen oder auch danach noch. Ändert zwar am Char nichts aber vlt hilfts ja beim Löschen.


----------

